# "I hope you find the right man someday..."



## M85

[Moderator note: this was split from here. Please open different threads for different questions. Thank you.]

I am trying to write a letter and want to end it with a sentance in Romanian.

"I hope you find the right man someday, even if I am not him"
"I hope you find the right man someday, even if I am not that man"
"I hope you find the right man someday, even if I am not"

guess I'm not sure how to write it in English either


----------



## Jaws

Perhaps "I'm" instead of "I am"... maybe someone can translate them for you to Romanian, good luck... I like the third one.


----------



## safa321

My suggestions:

"I hope you find the right man someday, even if I am not him" 

- Sper că vei găsi într-o zi bărbatul potrivit, chiar dacă nu sunt eu acela.

"I hope you find the right man someday, even if I am not that man" 

- Sper că vei găsi într-o zi bărbatul potrivit, chiar dacă nu sunt eu acel bărbat.


"I hope you find the right man someday, even if I am not" 

- Sper că vei găsi într-o zi bărbatul potrivit,chiar dacă nu sunt eu.


----------



## M85

thank you so much!


----------

